# psd Datei in schnipsel schneiden



## ruNN0r (31. Mai 2005)

hi,
ich habe eine psd datei (homepagedesign) und will dies nun in einzelne schnipsel machen so das ich es eben einfach mit PHP verarbeiten kann.
Jedoch liegt mein Problem da das ich alles einzelnd ausschneiden muss und man sich da so einfach verschneidet das wiederrum sieht dann auf der Page e aus!

meine frage nun gibt es eine Möglichkeit alles was eine extra datei werden soll in ein raster zu packen und dann auf speichern zu gehen so das er dann jedes bild einzelnd abspeichert und ich die dann auf der Page zusammen setzen kann so das ist wieder ein ganzes bild habe.

Oder gibt es da vielleicht ein Programm womit das einfach geht!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Wenn Du eine Homepage mit Photoshop machen möchtest,
kommst Du mit dem Stichwort Slicen recht weit. Such einfach
mal hier im Forum oder bei Google danach und Du wirst fündig.

Zum Einstieg hier noch ein kleines Videotutorial von Martin zum Thema:

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155168.html

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf eine konsequente Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2005)

Ich denke das wäre mit Slice und eventuell Image Ready(was üblicherweise bei Poposhop dabei ist) zu lösen. Drück mal dazu F1 oder such im Handbuch.
 Ohne es jetzt Böse zu meinen: geb dir bitte mehr Mühe beim Schreiben deiner Beiträge, ich hatte teils Probleme das zu lesen, achso: wörter wie s*c*hei*ße werden automatisch rausgelöscht und nicht durch Sternchen ersetzt, was den Text nochmal unleserlicher macht ; -)

  Verdammt zu lahm, aber ich finde die Übereinstimmungen des Inhalts der Einträge, unabhängig voneinander Beeindruckend.


----------



## ruNN0r (31. Mai 2005)

super thx genau so was habe ich gesucht thx!


----------

